# Name that Duck



## rex (Dec 8, 2007)

Last year, on opening day, we shot these ducks: http://ml052.k12.sd.us/ducks.htm

We had a long debate in the field about what types of ducks they are/were. Last night, while scouting for next weekend's opener, I noticed several of the same. What are they?

I am going to say juvy Redheads. But some good points have been made for ringbills.

What do you guys think? With hunter's choice, I don't want to be wrong.

Sidenote** - I took these pictures into GFP and different people had different opinions there as well.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

redheads


----------



## blja0601 (Aug 9, 2007)

Shot some just like that last year in central north dakota, we thought red heads


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

red heads.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Look like readheads


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

The middle one in the group shot looks like a canny to me. The head doesn't seem rounded enough to be a redhead. The others look like they are reds, but the middle one looks like it's probably a canvasback. Maybe it's just the angle of it, though.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

:withstupid: don't just focus on the bill...look at the body coloration, albeit maybe a bit eclipse stil...definitely redheads!


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

one thing to be aware of is how young pintail and young redheads do look alike...& this could be a hunters choice issue

I see the 3 as RH, likely a RH; but could be a young hen pintail, RH...

But I'd have to be in person to make my final call on the middle bird, As I'd need to see the bill.

Usually I add my lecture about a least being able to ID a bird in the hand :lol:


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

NDJ said:


> one thing to be aware of is how young pintail and young redheads do look alike...& this could be a hunters choice issue
> 
> I see the 3 as RH, likely a RH; but could be a young hen pintail, RH...
> 
> ...


Yeah you're right...in the hand is the absolute ID test, and it is hard to tell from pictures...the one could be a pin.

As far as ID'ing birds on the wing, yes it's very important to get proficient at this, and you should at a minimum be able to rule out certain species such as Cans, hen mallards, etc. on the wing before you pull the trigger. But on the other hand I don't care what anyone says, it is difficult at times, especially with early season birds like this. Even after doing this for so long I still "blink" on occasion  In the hand should not be an issue though (not looking at pictures).


----------



## xcallmaker (Aug 23, 2007)

Don't see any way in the world you can get pintail out of that! Look at the leg placement on the body, divers legs are near the very bottom of the body just like those birds.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

all 3 redheads. tail and leg placement is dead giveaways. not even remotely confusing to me. theres nothng that says pintail in any of those birds except they they are brown (imagine that).


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

xcallmaker said:


> Don't see any way in the world you can get pintail out of that! Look at the leg placement on the body, divers legs are near the very bottom of the body just like those birds.


yeah good point about leg placement...way too far back. 'kay, like I said the first time, all redheads.


----------



## powerhnter888 (Sep 8, 2006)

Definitly all redheads, the legs are dead giveaway. Way to far back and the head on the one is starting to molt


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I thought we werent suposed to shoot things if we didnt know what they were, kinda pre-school isnt it??


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

goosehunternd said:


> I thought we werent suposed to shoot things if we didnt know what they were, kinda pre-school isnt it??


That's true, unless its very early in the year, and all ducks look almost the same. It took us a while to identify a drake mallard we shot after thinking it was a hen we finally realized it was a drake he had barely any plumage


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

goosehunternd said:


> I thought we werent suposed to shoot things if we didnt know what they were, kinda pre-school isnt it??


Almost as preschool as having a team name for a group of adults waterfowl hunting :roll:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

almost but not quite.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

Gooseguy10 said:


> goosehunternd said:
> 
> 
> > I thought we werent suposed to shoot things if we didnt know what they were, kinda pre-school isnt it??
> ...


haha.. :beer:


----------



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

:-? I see 3 redheads varying in age/sex- And lets fight about bird ID and ethics now cuz thats what forums are all about, lol  ... focus on the topic, not your personal opinions on ethics, etc... I have a degree in wildlife mgt. and I vote all 3 are redheads


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Redheads


----------



## honker_hunter23 (Sep 22, 2008)

look like redheads to me


----------



## R-Randel (Apr 2, 2008)

Im gonna say the middle one is a female canvasback

Other two Ill go with redheads


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

the middle one does definately look like a can.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

nothing says canvasback to me...feathers are roughed up on his head to give a cone on top but bill is shaped like readhead. you look close u can even see the bill is colored light til it gets to the ring bill part. even body size is deceiving but its same size as other 2...just picture is bad.

I hate when people ask for "what is this" but put up a less than desirable picture. It's almost like they want to see a debate.


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

those are all definetely red heads


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

All Redheads, seems most likely that the ones with the black bills are just young birds.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

The one in the middle is a red head as are the other two. The bill on a canvasback has a gradual slope to it, the one in the middle does not. If you look close enough you can see color differences where the bill and the tip of the bill meet, just like a red head. I think the darkness of the bill is more of a shadow effect than anything.


----------



## rex (Dec 8, 2007)

goosehunternd said:


> I thought we werent suposed to shoot things if we didnt know what they were, kinda pre-school isnt it??


I guess that if no matter what, knowing that we were well within the guidelines of the law, I have a tough time seeing what would be considered "pre-schoolish" about getting others thoughts and opinions.

I guess I like to further educate myself on waterfowling, and not be concited enough to act like I am all knowing, which to me would be preschoolish.

I'm not here for an ethical debate, but if I have shot 4 mallard drakes, and a 5th duck comes flying in, I have no quarries about pulling the trigger. If that makes me a pre-schooler, then give me a box a crayons and a He-Man lunch box. :beer:

On a side note, the purpose for this topic was not for a large debate, rather that my hunting party had a debate on these in the field, and I was looking for clarification.


----------

